# Free betta avatars and signatures



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I can make betta avatars and signatures for people. :-D

The avatars will look something like my current avatar. They'll have your username, a fuzzy, patterned, or solid border (specify if you want a certain one), and a high-contrast betta photo. (Note: my current avatar has the fuzzy borders.) If you want specific things, like clipart or certain colors/fonts, etc., please let me know. 

Here's an example of the betta signatures: 










They will be 50 pixels high and up to 450 pixels long. They should fit in your signature with room for a line of text. They'll have photos of your bettas with the bettas' names over their photos. I can also make signatures with the same style for other things, such as your planted tanks or your other pets.

To get one, please fill out one of these forms:
*Avatar*
Your username:
Photo of your betta (please post a link or an image): 
Betta's name:
How big do you want the avatar to be (max 200 by 200 pixels)?
Any special requests for color theme, type of border, or anything else?

*Signature*
Your username:
Photo of your betta/bettas (please post at least 2-3 images, if possible):
Bettas' names:
How big do you want the signature to be (max 50 by 450 pixels)?
Any special requests for color theme, type of border, or anything else?


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

If you don't mind doing me one, it would be great if you could. But only if you have time. And thank you!

Avatar
Your username: Pippin
Photo of your betta (please post a link or an image):








Betta's nameippin
How big do you want the avatar to be (max 200 by 200 pixels)?I don't mind
Any special requests for color theme, type of border, or anything else?I don't mind, but something girly would be nice.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Here it is!  Hope you like it!








Code for forum posts: [img]http://i57.tinypic.com/2csdztl.gif[/img]
Link for avatar use: http://i57.tinypic.com/2csdztl.gif


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh, Thank you so much! It looks great!


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Avatar
Your username: TripleChrome
Photo of your betta (please post a link or an image):
Betta's name: Scarlett
How big do you want the avatar to be (max 200 by 200 pixels)? I don't mind what size
Any special requests for color theme, type of border, or anything else? No, you can do whatever


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Here's yours, Triplechrome!








Code for forum posts: [img]http://i58.tinypic.com/x2qmc2.gif[/img]
Link for avatar use: http://i58.tinypic.com/x2qmc2.gif


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

MameJenny said:


> Here's yours, Triplechrome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------

